# xcdroast locks system up

## hjlane3

Ok firstly, I'm using kernel 2.4.19, i've heard of this problem with the 2.5 kernel.

When I go to burn an ISO image xcdroast gets through about 9% of burning it to disc, then it locks my whole system up, and have to pull the plug to turn it off. And its wasted 5 cds of mine. Has anyone else experienced this problem and/or know how to fix this? Thanks in advanced.

Let me just clarifiy... I've never had problems burning cd's before. Just the other day i was burning some *.iso's with no problems, and I haven't made any system changes since then either.

Ok, another thing, cdrecord (which i believe xcdroast uses) and cdrdao both do the same thing. The speed of the burning decrease rapidly, then locks up the system.

----------

## masseya

That's a strange error.  Have you been able to find any log files that might indicate what happened?

----------

## hjlane3

nope, i've looked for, and searched through my logs, couldn't find anything

----------

## masseya

That doesn't leave many places to start looking for clues.  Perhaps you could set your CFLAGS to be less agressive and re-emerge it?  Maybe ebrostig will help you with an strace on the program.   :Smile: 

----------

## leo

I'm experiencing cdrecord problems too. My system does not halt but burn fails. I'm not sure, but the problem could be the DMA on SCSI system (previously I was using Mandrake Linux with an "old" 2.4.8 and had no problems). Now I will exclude DMA on ATAPI through kernel recompilation and then I'll let you know about the results.

Bye

Leo

If anyone has more experience with kernel stuff please help.

----------

## leo

The 2.4.19 kernel on a Mandrake system works correctly with the burner. Using ATAPI feature of cdrecord 2.0 givies the same result as before (my system does not halt but burn process fails).

Really I have no idea about. Does I turn again to Mandrake  :Sad: ?

However I keep trying. Hope to find a solution.

Leo

----------

## leo

PS: emerge of cdrtools done with CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2". Not really aggressive...

Leo

----------

## hjlane3

just did a kernel recompile, and then recompile cdrecord, then did a..

cdrecord -v -d 0,0,0 -speed 16 *.iso

burned for 5 secs, then locked up the computer...

----------

## leo

Just submitted a bug report...

----------

## pjp

leo, could you post a link to the bug report?  Thanks.

----------

## leo

Forgotten...

Here is it:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16414

Thanks

Leo

----------

## hjlane3

Hi again, I just know upgraded my kernel to 2.4.20 and know, i scsi emulation doesn't even work right, i built everything that was need as modules into the kernel, then put them in /etc/modules.autoload ( just as the install guide says) then put hdc=ide-scsi into grub.conf. my /dev/scsi dir is empty. ?

----------

## masseya

 *hjlane3 wrote:*   

> Hi again, I just know upgraded my kernel to 2.4.20 ...

 Which kernel sources are you using?  I have had no problem using the vanilla 2.4.20 sources and compiling my scsi stuff as modules.

----------

## leo

Hi masseya,

I suspect my problem with cdrecord has to be searched in devfs problems: my gentoo linux cannot mount even the CDR drive giving me the following message

```
mount: No medium found
```

and from dmesg

```

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

cdrom: open failed.

```

What's going on?

Thanks Leo

----------

## leo

Hi there,

at the end the problem with the burner was at the hardware level, but I'm interested in knowing if hjlane3 has resolved his problem.

Leo

----------

